# Looking for Velvet Worms at a reasonable price-any suggestions?



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi, all

I recently decided that Velvet Worms were cool pets. I did some surfing and figured out that some people do own them-however, I can't find any for sale! Can anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 12, 2018)

They pop up very very rarely on lists. Try PMing someone who owns them and maybe they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 12, 2018)

I will say that, if you get the new zealand ones, they are notorious for being extremely temperature sensitive--high temperatures quickly kill them. Most successful keepers use a wine cooler.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## chanda (Jan 12, 2018)

Very cool animals - but expensive and difficult to keep. You may find this thread interesting: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/velvet-worm-vivarium-epiperipatus-barbadensis.294060/


----------

